# 讀音：風



## Messquito

我很好奇大陸人怎麼念風這個音？
我查拼音是feng, 所以就是芬的音再加個鼻音囉？
因為台灣風的音聽起來比較像是fon(g)，而且其他像是鳳、峰、封...等只要是feng的音都念fon(g)
老師有教過feng才是正確的，但是大家都念fon(g)
蠻好奇大陸人是不是也會這樣念？


----------



## YangMuye

跟“庚”“登”等韵母一样。跟“芬”差别比较大。

我个人口音基本上f不会与圆唇元音相拼。所以我的fu的u也是不圆唇的，不过这个好像不是标准的读法。fo是个例外。


----------



## stephenlearner

f后面加了个w, 有意思。是受其他音的影响么？那b/p/m唇音后也有这样的情况么？


----------



## SuperXW

跟eng音。我还很清楚的记得我们在唱“港台流行歌曲”的时候，为了模仿“港台腔”，会刻意发成近似fong的音。


----------



## M Mira

我的發音是：
bong, pong, mong, fong
bwo, pwo, mwo, fo


----------



## Messquito

stephenlearner said:


> f后面加了个w, 有意思。是受其他音的影响么？那b/p/m唇音后也有这样的情况么？


你提醒了我，是的
萌、蒙、盟...我們念成mon(g)
朋、蓬、膨...我們念成pon(g)
甭念成bon(g)


M Mira said:


> bwo, pwo, mwo, fo


你是指博、婆、魔、佛嗎？我基本上四個都念-wo 不過第四個倒是聽過蠻多身邊的人念成fo或fou


----------



## M Mira

Messquito said:


> 你是指博、婆、魔、佛嗎？我基本上四個都念-ong 不過第四個倒是聽過蠻多身邊的人念成fo或fou


不是吧 是說 -wo嗎？


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> f后面加了个w, 有意思。


不是后面加了个w. 不念 /fwəŋ/, 是 /foŋ/, which rhymes with 東.  武昌西南官話的風,
也是念/foŋ/, 蒙/moŋ/, 朋/pʰoŋ/, 跟台灣的發音相同.
"風"的中古韻母是"東". 本就該跟"東"押韻.


----------



## stephenlearner

东和灯的差别在于前者d与eng之间有个w(u), 不是么？


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 东和灯的差别在于前者d与eng之间有个w(u), 不是么？


不是.


----------



## SuperXW

stephenlearner said:


> 东和灯的差别在于前者d与eng之间有个w(u), 不是么？


我也觉得不是……
照你这么说就该ong=ueng=weng=“翁”了……


----------



## stephenlearner

^音位变体，我理解。

补充：
见维基http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandarin_phonology
可以看到/u/有四个音位变体。ong 实际写作[ʊŋ]，中间都没有其他元音了。


----------



## fyl

大陆一般都是念feng，读音可听 http://www.zdic.net/z/28/js/98CE.htm
这个字确实有两种不同的念法。其他的唇声母（b、p、m、f）字，「崩」、「朋」、「梦」也和「风」类似。唇声母后面，大陆北方人一般都念eng。但是我在电视上好像听过念ong的，不确定是哪里人。
我印象中，一般唱戏的、唱大鼓的读的都是-ong，所以台湾的念法可能是存古。

「博、婆、魔、佛」在不少北方方言里会变成「鹅」韵，不过这样读会被认为不是标准发音，这一点与「风」不同。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我習慣讀 fong (風) and mong (e.g., 蒙古), 幾乎沒有例外.  但奇怪的是, 我有時會不經意地說 peng (e.g., 朋友) and beng (e.g., 崩潰).


----------



## brofeelgood

*F*eng, *M*eng, *P*eng, *W*eng
e.g. 风, 梦, 碰, 翁

Hmm... I think I have a tendency to pronounce the words beginning with FMPW as -ong (pinyin) instead of -eng (pinyin). It's probably influenced by my acquaintance with the southern dialects.


----------



## Youngfun

fong, mong, bong, pong 不仅是台湾人的读音，也是福建和浙江南部的读音。
一般浙南人分不清前后鼻音，所以“风”要么读 fong 要么读 fen，音同“分“。
以前我跟某人解释电脑里的风扇很重，结果她问过我：“‘分散’是什么？”

但是weng 读作 wong 没有的……


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

在哪里可以听到wong fong pong 等音啊


----------



## Messquito

台灣幾乎99%的人都是這樣說的(fong, pong, bong, mong, wong也是)。
我的名字裡有個「孟」，大家都發mòng，不過我有個國中老師常常會念成mèng，每次她都以為自己念錯，所以就會道歉然後打自己嘴一下，殊不知他的念法才算正統（他可能以為自己念成mèn了吧）。


----------



## BODYholic

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 在哪里可以听到wong fong pong 等音啊


南洋一带的华人习惯性都是这么说的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

^
我是说网上在线的啊，感受一下差别。


----------



## M Mira

風
http://dict.moe.gov.tw/cgi-bin/jdict/GetContent.cgi?DocNum=6095&GraphicWord=&QueryString=%AD%B7

翁
http://dict.moe.gov.tw/cgi-bin/jdict/GetContent.cgi?DocNum=44116&GraphicWord=&QueryString=%AF%CE

^唸的人在示範發音和注音時有刻意唸-eng, 但到解釋時就變回-ong了


----------



## YangMuye

weng确实是等于ong的。念的人可能因为重音和强调程度不同，念成接近 wʌŋ 或 uŋ。


----------



## stephenlearner

I often  pronounce weng as veng, and wei as vei. Of course, it is another story.


----------



## Messquito

^
v 是跟英文的 v 一樣，牙齒碰嘴唇，還是試用雙嘴唇發出來的v?


----------



## fyl

^
北方人经常会念成[ʋ]，既不是[v]也不是[β]，参见http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/pinyin-pronunciation-w-w-ʋ-v.2783880/


----------



## BODYholic

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我是说网上在线的啊，感受一下差别。


那还不容易，只要在youtube搜寻"劉文正"唱的"風兒輕輕吹"就得了。他就是fong儿fong儿的唱。


----------



## Youngfun

^
或者邓丽君的《甜蜜蜜》：

啊~~在梦(mong)里
梦(mong)里梦(mong)里见过你


----------



## Skatinginbc

《潘岳·哀永逝文》旣遇目兮無兆，曾寤寐兮弗夢。爰顧瞻兮家道，長寄心兮爾躬。==> 「夢」和「躬」押韻.


----------



## Skatinginbc

M Mira said:


> bwo, pwo, mwo, fo


你是指ㄅ、ㄆ、ㄇ、ㄈ嗎?  常聽到 bwɔ, pwɔ, mwɔ, fwɔ.  我習慣 bə, pə, mə, fə.  They reflect two sets of allophones in complementary distribution: (1) /bw/, /pw/, /mw/, /fw/, and (2) /b/, /p/, /m/, /f/.
(1) Before a high/mid back vowel (/u/, /ɔ/, /ɤ/): ㄅ /bw/ (e.g., 不, 撥ㄅㄛ, 崩ㄅㄥ), ㄆ /pw/ (e.g., 坡), ㄇ /mw/ (e.g., 摸), ㄈ /fw/ (e.g., 佛)
崩: ㄅ /bw/ + ㄥ /ɤŋ/ = /bwɤŋ/ ==> 變音成/bɔŋ/ (此變音如「通」: ㄊ /t/ + ㄨ /w/ + ㄥ /ɤŋ/ = /twɤŋ/ ==> ㄊㄨㄥ變音成/tɔŋ/).
(2) Otherwise, ㄅ /b/, ㄆ /p/, ㄇ /m/, ㄈ /f/.

疼: ㄊ /t/ + ㄥˊ /ɤŋ/= ㄊㄥˊ/tɤŋ/
風: ㄈ /fw/ + ㄥ /ɤŋ/ = /fwɤŋ/ ==> ㄈㄥ變音成/fɔŋ/


stephenlearner said:


> 东和灯的差别在于前者d与eng之间有个w(u), 不是么？


I just realized that you were probably talking about their underlying structures:
東 ㄉㄨㄥ: ㄉ /d/ + ㄨ /w/ + ㄥ /ɤŋ/ = /dwɤŋ/ ==> 變音成/dɔŋ/
燈 ㄉㄥ: ㄉ /d/ + ㄥ /ɤŋ/ = /dɤŋ/
There is indeed a "ㄨ" /w/ in the underlying pronunciation of 東 although it is absent in its surface realization.


----------



## M Mira

Skatinginbc said:


> 你是指ㄅ、ㄆ、ㄇ、ㄈ嗎?


是之前說的這個：


Messquito said:


> 你是指博、婆、魔、佛嗎？我基本上四個都念-wo 不過第四個倒是聽過蠻多身邊的人念成fo或fou


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

谢谢几位了。我发现我听不出来  “声母＋eng ”和ong 的区别诶……


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我发现我听不出来  “声母＋eng ”和ong 的区别诶……


Strange!  I'm sure you can tell the difference between 灯 deng and 东 dong, 疼 teng and 通 tong, 能 neng and 濃 nong, can't you?


----------



## Youngfun

Skatinginbc said:


> 你是指ㄅ、ㄆ、ㄇ、ㄈ嗎?  常聽到 bwɔ, pwɔ, mwɔ, fwɔ.  我習慣 bə, pə, mə, fə.
> [...]
> 風: ㄈ /fw/ + ㄥ /ɤŋ/ = /fwɤŋ/ ==> ㄈㄥ變音成/fɔŋ/


What am I seeing...
ong = u + eng? 

I pronounce the consonants b, p, m f as bɔ pɔ mɔ fɔ -> different from the syllable in pinyin bo, po, mo, fo which I pronounce bwɔ pwɔ mwɔ fwɔ


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Skatinginbc said:


> Strange!  I'm sure you can tell the difference between 灯 deng and 东 dong, 疼 teng and 通 tong, 能 neng and 濃 nong, can't you?



你说的那几个我当然听得出来。不过风翁……也不是一点感觉不到区别，只能说我耳朵对这个太不敏感了


----------



## JayZhang

如果你不说我还真不知道有这样的区别~
我是北方人，一直说的都是feng，不会有fong这个音出现。
但是对翁这个字，虽然拼音是weng，可是就会读成wong了，而且只有这一个例子。其实我到很大了还常常搞不清正确的拼音是weng还是wong。


----------



## Messquito

我最近才發現我們台灣人好像「朋」和「彭、澎、鵬、篷...」的口語發音不一樣
前者通常會發成pen(g)，後者則幾乎都是pong（雖然他們的注音是一樣的）


----------

